# [Mini-HOWTO]Quanto scalda il mio Hard Disk ??

## alex4988

Ciao a tutti,

Questo è un piccolissimo howto anzì più che how to lo chiamerei tip però cambia poco cmq sia facciamo i fatti.

```

Iniziamo col emergere hddtemp

```

asp che finisca e poi in shell digitiamo hddtemp /dev/hdx dove x sta per il nostro hard disk es se il nostro hard disk sta sul primary master mettiamo a se sta su primary slave mettiamo b se sta su secondary master c se sta su secondary slave mettiamo d

Ciao a tutti

PS 

nn mi linciate so che è banale ma alcuni nn lo conosconoLast edited by alex4988 on Mon Aug 30, 2004 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hardskinone

Quale linciaggio? Anzi, 1k grazie! Non conoscevo il programma. Il tuo tip capito giusto dopo un pò di manutenzione dentro il case.

edit:

Peccato che nessuno dei miei dischi sembra avere un sensore   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## motaboy

Grazie per il tip, col mio Maxtor funziona. 

P.S. dovrebbe essere "hddtemp" e non "hddtem" (ma si capiva)

Un altro tip che mi permetto di aggiungere é l'utilizzo degli "smartmontools"

se date

```

smartctl -a /dev/hda 

```

vi dá un sacco di info e potete vedere la linea

```

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       37

```

Magari questo funziona meglio che con "hddtemp".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Continuate con i tip che riguardano a hd cosi' lo aggiungo ai post utilissimi

----------

## hellraiser

se vi è fastidioso stare a controllare ogni volta da terminale la temp dei vostri hdd, potete lanciare hddtemp con l'opzione  --daemon in modo che si metta in ascolto su una porta (di default la  7634)...

Facendo questo potrete monitorare la temp con gkrellm e il plugin apposito!

AddioS

----------

## alex4988

grazie ragazzi pensavo che era una cosa che conoscevano tutti.

Ah cmq l'opzione che parlava uno di voi sull deamon si attiva così

```

hddtemp -d /dev/hdx

```

----------

## paolo

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> se vi è fastidioso stare a controllare ogni volta da terminale la temp dei vostri hdd, potete lanciare hddtemp con l'opzione  --daemon in modo che si metta in ascolto su una porta (di default la  7634)...
> 
> Facendo questo potrete monitorare la temp con gkrellm e il plugin apposito!
> 
> AddioS

 

il nome del plugin è x11-plugins/gkrellm-hddtemp

----------

## xchris

molto carino  :Smile: 

```

root@lyra python # hddtemp /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb: SEAGATE ST336732LW      : 43°C

```

non lo conoscevo!

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Funziona anche da user?

Cioè, non funziona da user. Ma c'è un modo (che non sia sudo   :Shocked:  ) per far sì che il comando sia utilizzabile anche da user?

----------

## unix67

Usando il comando nc da net-analyzer/netcat in questo modo per esempio:

```
nc localhost 7634
```

Per fare questo devi avere hddparm avviato come servizio, ciao.

----------

## k01

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Funziona anche da user?
> 
> Cioè, non funziona da user. Ma c'è un modo (che non sia sudo   ) per far sì che il comando sia utilizzabile anche da user?

 

io ho impostato il setuser id per farlo funzionare da utente

```
chmod 4755 /usr/sbin/hddtemp
```

----------

